# Dog Who Saved Soldiers In Afghanistan Euthanized By Mistake



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Dog who saved soldiers in Afghanistan euthanized by mistake:

Pfizer Rimadyl Carprofen - Review - WARNING...To Every Dog Owner.

Yikes...


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you have the wrong link, that is a link to a product review for Rimadyl.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

product review.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Soldier's heroic dog, brought from Afghanistan, mistakenly euthanized

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001441372696&v=wall

:teary:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

that is absolutely horrible. that shelter isnt gonna have a great rep after this. . . killed a war hero.... not a good one for the press.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, how awful. I can not even imagine that happening to me.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That is very sad. I don't mean to put blame on Sgt. Young, but I would never assume my dog was safe at the pound. He found out the dog was there Friday night, but didn't go to the shelter 'til Monday morning? I'm sure the shelter had a website with hours. If he had gone to the shelter on Saturday, his dog would still be alive. If his dog was not outside unattended, she would not have gotten out of the yard. Yes, the shelter made a horrible mistake, but so did Sgt. Young. And....It was the dog who paid the price.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Why do they call it euthanize? Was he sick? (I couldn't get the link)
Euthanizing is putting a dog out of its misery, otherwise it is execution.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Paddy, 
Did you try the link that Debbie provided?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Terrible situation.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hero Dog Target Euthanized by Accident in Arizona Shelter

That should be the right link.

And while clearly it's a tragic mistake at the shelter, it's yet ANOTHER reason to tatoo, microchip, license, and MAKE SURE your dog has his collar on when outdoors!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How terribly sad for all involved.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

Target (the dog in this story) was actually JUST on Oprah recently. She and two other dogs attacked a suicide bomber just before he walked into their sleeping quarters. One of the three dogs was injured so badly, he had to be put down. This is such a sad end to a great story. Target (and the other two dogs) saved a lot of lives that day and for her life to end like this...sickening.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

Opps, that 2nd link just explained everything I said.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I read this article this morning ! The animal survived being shot, run over, thrown off buildings only to meet her demise at the hands of an unknowing vet. Very sad !


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

MLR, You are so right. Sometimes, despite our best efforts, mistakes still happen. In this case, there just weren't enough safeguards in place for Target.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is the story as reported by CNN :

Afghanistan dog hero accidentally euthanized – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Roxanneify (Oct 27, 2010)

This made my jaw drop. Wow... That's insanely sad.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Ahh! Sorry guys! It was late last night! :rofl:

Koda just got Neutered and I was researching the Rimadyl they have him on. I guess I copied and pasted the link to the Rimadyl I was looking up. Hahah. Ohhhh maaaannnn. :blush:

Looks like you guys found the right link. Is there any way of editing in the proper link to my initial post? It's a good thing I don't look up porn huh.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

oh.my.gosh.  This breaks my heart. I recall seeing this dog and his owner on Oprah not too long ago. It made me cry. Why did he wait until Monday? Why didn't the dog have some sort of ID? I don't know. It makes me think of myself with my two dogs. Our Hannah got microchipped, but I haven't updated her info since we left Washington, so our phone numbers, address, etc have all changed. Harley's is right because he was MC'd right before he was neutered so our phone number is the same, but the address is my mom's home in Georgia.

Ugh to the shelter employee. I seriously hope there's some vey tough repercussions for this accident.  I'm not a sue happy person, but it did cross my mind when reading this.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Just watched the piece on the evening news - my God how in blazes does this kind of stuff happen - someone did not do their job!!!!! It just plain makes you sick!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

*So tragic , how could someone make such a horrible mistake.*


----------

